# Working at home



## cartersharon (Dec 12, 2010)

I would like to find part-time coding at home.  Does anyone know a good company to check on?


----------



## tams1225 (Dec 13, 2010)

*P/T Remote Coding*

Hi,

What kind of experience do you have?  The company I work for is looking for highly experienced remote Pro Fee coders used to a production environment.


----------



## cpk1970 (Dec 13, 2010)

tams1225 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What kind of experience do you have?  The company I work for is looking for highly experienced remote Pro Fee coders used to a production environment.



Good Afternoon - 

I am also looking for a coding from home position.  I am currently working in Pedi Cardiology.  I have 18years experience in coding and billing.  I would be interested in hearing more about this opportunity.  Thanks so much.


----------



## kladdicott (Dec 13, 2010)

I am new to the coding world, but have loved learning the skill. I am trying to find a (remote) coding position for the past 6 months. I have been persistent locally and online in applying; I have even offered as a volunteer, looking for someone to take a chance on someone who would love the opportunity to put her knowledge to use. kaddicott@live.com - Kendra L. Addicott, CCA


----------



## cheyenne102 (Dec 16, 2010)

I have 2 years in urgent care and outpatient coding. Is this enough experience - I have heard at least 3 years.


----------



## skmcdaniel (Dec 28, 2010)

What company do you work for Tams?


----------



## Nanny7792 (Dec 29, 2010)

*Remote Coding*

Hi tames1225,
I am looking for P/T remote coding position and or chart auditing. I am a CPC and Chart Audit Specialist. I have done charge entry, coding, AR follow-up, and patient collections for over 20years. I am currently working an hour from home as a Chart Audit Specialist. I have also worked several years on the insurance side in customer service and claims for Medicare/Medicaid. I have clinical expierence in the medical office plus 2 years of college courses for LPN program. During those 2 yrs I have completed 2 semesters of Anatomy and Pyshiology, Terminology, and Pharmacology. Please let me know where I can send my resume. My family and I would really benefit from this oportunity.
Thank you,
KSS,CPC,Chart Audit Specialist


----------



## sgarris (Jan 12, 2011)

I am a CPC and have over 13 years experience in coding and billing.  I am looking for a coding from home job.  I have coded pediatrics, urgent care, orthopedics, and dermatology.  I haven't been able to find any work in over 4 months just sending resumes and applications.  My dream is to work from home.  Can anyone out there help me?


----------



## tams1225 (Jan 13, 2011)

kladdicott said:


> I am new to the coding world, but have loved learning the skill. I am trying to find a (remote) coding position for the past 6 months. I have been persistent locally and online in applying; I have even offered as a volunteer, looking for someone to take a chance on someone who would love the opportunity to put her knowledge to use. kaddicott@live.com - Kendra L. Addicott, CCA



Hi Kendra,

It will be hard to find remote coding without experience.  My company will not hire anyone without at least 5 years of multi-specialty experience.  Because we are consultants, our clients require a high level of expertise in the field. 

Good luck!!


----------



## campy1961 (Jan 14, 2011)

I am also looking for a remote coding position.  I have 26 years expereince in the medical field both in a office and insurance setting.  I have worked all through the physician offices both front and back office and my insurance experience was a claims examiner.  I have been coding for approximately 10 years out of those 10, I have been certified for 6.  I am working in a multi-speciality clinic and code for for cardiology, orthopaedics, OMFS and back up for ER and OBGYN.


----------



## slurpee2104 (Feb 2, 2011)

Tams, I was wondering if you could let me know what company you work for, I am an LPN with a CPC. I have over three years expericnce in Risk Adjustment (Medicare HCC) coding, CRG, HEDIS and claims.


----------



## scCodeRite (Feb 6, 2011)

I am currently seeking a remote coding position. Can you provide me with information on the company that you work for. I have over 13 years coding experience as well as experience teaching medical coding for Physician Offices. Would be glad to submit my resume. Any information that you can give would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dmcmillon (Feb 8, 2011)

*Seeking PT Remote Coding Opportunity*

I am a RHIT, CPC with 22 years in the HIM Field.  I am seeking part time remote opportunities.  My experience includes 16 years as HIM Director and the remaining six years coding in long term care, acute care and mental health.  Any suggestions will be very much appreciated.  dmcmillon3@nc.rr.com


----------

